# Apps Running Slow on External USB Flash Drive



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Yesterday I moved my apps to a USB 3.0 32GB Flash drive i had laying around. I have it connected to the USB-C port using a USB-C to USB A adapter. My tivo stream 4k recognized the flash drive and I was able to format the drive successfully as device storage. But I noticed once I moved my apps to the external flash drive, the apps ran very slow and even caused some to crash. Examples of apps that ran noticeably slower were Fubo tv, youtube tv and reelgood apps. I moved these apps back to my internal storage and they were back to a snappier speed like before.

My question is, is anyone experiencing this problem? Will buying a newer flash drive fix the speed of running apps on external storage? I don't want to go through the hassle of purchasing several usb flash drives to test if I'm going to get the same results.

EDIT: My flash drive is actually a 3.1 not a 3.0 usb drive, could this be the issue?


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Very slow, people are having better luck using SDCARDs instead of thumb drives. The class 10 cards are very fast.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

ke3ju said:


> Very slow, people are having better luck using SDCARDs instead of thumb drives. The class 10 cards are very fast.


Which adapter and SD card do you recommend?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

ke3ju said:


> Very slow, people are having better luck using SDCARDs instead of thumb drives. The class 10 cards are very fast.


sd cards on the USB-C port? I have tried some very fast microsd cards on adapters with no luck. What adapter are you using?


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

vurbano said:


> sd cards on the USB-C port? I have tried some very fast microsd cards on adapters with no luck. What adapter are you using?


I havent tried an SD yet...only read other people's findings. My thumb is dirt slow tho.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

What are your thumb drive's read/write speeds?

here are mine:










pretty slow.. hopefully my new flash drive that is arriving today improves my app performance on external..its rated at 100mb/s


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Yep as I expected, my issue was my two year old usb flash drive, I picked up a newer SanDisk today and it’s working flawlessly now. The read/write speeds really make a big difference


----------

